# Esperanto: about age



## Boljon

1: How can I say "I'm six years old." in Esperanto? like "Mi havas 6 jarojn." or "Mi estas 6."?

2: How can I say "at the age of 6, I went to Japan." in Esperanto? and "a 6-year-old boy" in Esperanto?

PS: How can I say "you are so kind" in Esperanto? like "ti estas tiel bona."?


----------



## Boljon

May I ask another question:
4: How can I say in Esperanto "native" and "stranger" of a city? 
Thank you!


----------



## oh_kristine

Saluton



Boljon said:


> 1: How can I say "I'm six years old." in Esperanto? like "Mi havas 6 jarojn." or "Mi estas 6."?
> 
> 2: How can I say "at the age of 6, I went to Japan." in Esperanto? and "a 6-year-old boy" in Esperanto?
> 
> PS: How can I say "you are so kind" in Esperanto? like "ti estas tiel bona."?
> 4: How can I say in Esperanto "native" and "stranger" of a city?
> Thank you!


 
I'm six years old = Mi estas 6 jaraĝa / Mi havas 6 jarojn / Mi estas 6 jarojn aĝa / Mi aĝas 6 jarojn

at the age of 6, I went to Japan = Kiam mi estis 6 jaraĝa, mi iris (or vojaĝis) al Japanujo (or Japanio)

a 6-year-old boy = ses-jara knabo / ses-jarulo

you are so kind = vi estas tiel ĝentila

native of a city = naskiĝinta en ... / civitano de ... / (ĉi-)tieulo (alternatives depend on context)

"stranger" of a city = fremdulo


----------



## Boljon

Obrigado, o kristine!

I have another question: can I say "lokano" and "alilokano" for native and stanger of a city? And for stranger, can I say "neĉitieulo"?
Thanks a lot, vi estas tiel ĝentila!


----------



## oh_kristine

Boljon said:


> I have another question: can I say "lokano" and "alilokano" for native and stanger of a city? And for stranger, can I say "neĉitieulo"?


 
I have never come across these words before, but they can be easily understood... so I think that, yes, they are correct!



> Thanks a lot, vi estas tiel ĝentila!


 
You're welcome.


----------

